# Formula One Air Blowers



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry if someone has posted this already, but watching the Canadian Grand Prix Floods the other day, did anyone see the handheld blowers the pit crew were using to clear water? It looked really cool and compact, looked petrol powered too. Any idea's what it was ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

probably a leaf blower
but i didn't see it


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i saw that - to dry off the stop zone in the pits? not sure it was doing any good!

its the ones they use to put on the brake ducts and radiator intakes to stop overheating on the grid or between qualifying / practice sessions. i doubt you could buy them, but good luck!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you mean the ones that are used to cool the brakes rad etc after the race or the leaf blowers they were using to blow water off the track??

Pic of the ones used to cool the brakes etc


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

They were using them on the F1 cars at Mercedes-Benz world last year to keep the air flowing through the radiators when they were warming the cars up I can't remember which brand they were but they appeared to be normal petrol powered leaf blowers.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah they are normal petrol powered leaf blowers just missing the nozzle.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Quality Make ^^


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Ha ha, that's the one. Thanks, now lets see if I can find one. Any recommendations? Or is there a better dedicated solution for detailing?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

if you are using it to dry the car then polished bliss sell the Black Baron vehicle Dryer although it is a bit pricy.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Makita Ub 1101 is what I use . Brilliant bit of kit although a tad pricey worth every penny .


----------



## m9rc (Nov 13, 2010)

My dad uses his leaf blower to dry the car-works a treat!


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2011)

All I was left thinking during the racing was why don't they use Rain-X or equivalent on those onboard cameras, they are doing 100+ mph and the rain isn't clearing off them. Go Iplayer or something if you want to see.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Tabasco said:


> All I was left thinking during the racing was why don't they use Rain-X or equivalent on those onboard cameras, they are doing 100+ mph and the rain isn't clearing off them. Go Iplayer or something if you want to see.


ha - there was a shot at one point - just after the red flagged it - and some of the drivers were still in the car - there was a shot of the japanese driver in the williams and sat in front of him on the nose of the car was a bottle of rainX - the mechanic was applying it to the wing mirrors!

i pointed this out to my missus, who wasn't really interested....

ho hum..


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2011)

rain-x the shower door for her,

actually, if you drive, just sealent the driver side of the windscreen from now on, there will come a time when she will start to get annoyed with not being able to see anything as you don't use the wipers.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't mind one of those dryers, but obviously I don't also want to be spending £100's of pounds on one as those in the pictures probably cost.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Get a pet dryer off ebay, they work just as well as the black baron, and a lot cheaper


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, they do look very similar don't they ? still quite pricey though.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

The ideal thing you need is one of these.....

http://www.toolstop.co.uk/hitachi-rb40va-blower-240v-p7459

I use a 20year old version, and it works a treat :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

BENJY said:


> Do you mean the ones that are used to cool the brakes rad etc after the race or the leaf blowers they were using to blow water off the track??
> 
> Pic of the ones used to cool the brakes etc


The look like grey versions of my mum and dads Sthill 2T garden blower!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Prob are Stihl as they are the best you can get


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

gkerr4 said:


> ha - there was a shot at one point - just after the red flagged it - and some of the drivers were still in the car - there was a shot of the japanese driver in the williams and sat in front of him on the nose of the car was a bottle of rainX - the mechanic was applying it to the wing mirrors!
> 
> i pointed this out to my missus, who wasn't really interested....
> 
> ho hum..


Haha, that made me smile

Hate to say it, but I think your with the wrong woman. Find one that is more understanding to a mand needs

Or next time shes glammed herself up for a night out and asks you "how do I look", reply with "Im not really interested..." See how she likes it.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Type in aeolus dog dryer into the popular auction site.

I've got one and it's brilliant. Theres a bargain to be had on the auction format ones too :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

TD901 , Million times better than the Black Baron as rather than just pushing water back into grills etc it actually dries it , can dry a wheel in under 1 minute including tyre , Black Baron i used just blew it everywhere. Again all the grills on fronts of cars the water just gets blown back inside to run out again , with the Aeolus TD901 it all dries so no headaches , in winter it also has the advantage of warming the panels up if drying the car as it has variable heat setting , i never understand why people rate the Black Baron so highly when its just a blower and doesnt actually dry just moves water around.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

^^thats the one^^ great bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Leadfarmer gave me a demo of his dryer and its an awesome piece of kit.

It uses warm air and is very powerful, dried my alloys in seconds.

Hope that helps.


----------

